# bass pro in montreal



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

sent an email to basspro asking when it would open. here is the reply :


Thank you for contacting basspro.com. We appreciate your business. We have not announced the grand opening date at this time. We estimate a late 2009 opening. Please check out the Store Info link from http://www.basspro.com for more information as it becomes available.

Thank you for choosing Bass Pro Shops as your outdoor retailer!


----------



## whitetail2nitro (Oct 23, 2003)

Yep...heard they were coming to Montreal....don't know when though. It's going to make life a little harder for the Mom and Pop shops.....


----------



## LabRat314 (Oct 7, 2007)

How about the Bass Pro in Calgary? I drove right up to it today! Looks like its almost done. Can anyone tell me an opening date??


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Well*



whitetail2nitro said:


> Yep...heard they were coming to Montreal....don't know when though. It's going to make life a little harder for the Mom and Pop shops.....


It will only make things harder for them if WE stop supporting them and go to Cabelas or Basspro. :angel:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

No official opening date for the Calgary store yet, but they're aiming for late March, 2009. Department management has been hired and they're undergoing training. Sales and support staff still not being hired yet.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

There is a big announcement sign on the 15 north. I'm seing it every week-end, it's been there for a while now. Before Bass Pro it was supposed to be Cabelas.

Prices will attrack people first but archery is way more complicated in term of customer service compare to selling guns to the average joe. If they have a very good guy in the archery section, it may give a hard time to the proshops but I doubt that people will drive 30 min from Montréal for a $2 bargain ... but human nature always surprise me so who know


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I go to bass pro to look around but if I want something archery related I still go to my area store to get it. bass pro is neet but I still prefer the pesonal touch of the local store over the cosco brand.


----------

